
Sketch battling it out with Figma and Invision - ankitnair06
https://blog.sketchapp.com/sketch-raises-20m-in-series-a-funding-from-benchmark-ea298764d7d1
======
dang
Please don't editorialized in submission titles!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
evolve2k
> Bringing Sketch to the Browser: Starting Late 2019 And just as we’re
> bringing more of Cloud to Sketch, we want to close the loop by taking more
> of Sketch to the Cloud. We’re going to render the entire document, add
> developer handoff, and allow rich editing along with collaboration, all
> without leaving the browser.

They have their work cut out for them, Sketch is currently desktop based and
they’re recognising they need to follow Figma into the cloud. Figma have a big
lead here. Tough times ahead.

